# Solved: Printer connection "times out"



## Mikee5 (Aug 20, 2009)

My win2k3 computer connects to a networked printer hp2300 dn via ethernet, fixed ip addresses used. Once the computer is booted up you can print any document, but later nothing will print, the documents just sit in the print que on that machine and is not processed until the computer is rebooted.
The printer still works fine for the other computers ( xp machines ) but will nolonger respond for the server.

I've reinstalled the driver several times, checked the print config etc nothing helps.

the server has no other network problems.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Could be the printer driver on 2k3 or printer firmware.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd be betting on the server's drivers, since the printer works from other machines.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you checked to make sure that the computer still thinks the printer is online? Sometimes, at least in XP, I've seen the printer inexplicably become designated as 'use offline.'


----------



## Mikee5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys
The driver and firmware are the latest available
The computer thinks the printer is on line


----------



## Mikee5 (Aug 20, 2009)

The printers ip fell into the dhcp range of the router,
when I change the ip to a lower fixed ip out of the dhcp range of the router the problem went away.

Well for the moment anyway

Thanks Mike


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Kiss of death at times overlapping static IP addresses with the DHCP address pool.


----------

